# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Photo of the Month April 2012

## Don

Vote - Photo of the Month April 2012
Wow, so many great photos.  Please vote for your favorite photo from our members for this month. This poll will close in 48 hours. Good luck to everyone!



1. Kristen: Whites Tree Frog - Eddie



2. Kitten (toxxxickitten): P. adspersus - Wookie



3. Cam (KingCam):  Weiser, the Grey Tree Frog



4. BlueisallIneed:  Hetfield's baby years



5. Omar (S13):  Agalychnis callidryas



6. Heather (Heatheranne):  Tank, my cranwelli



7. Jessica (Jess):  Litoria Aurea - Green and Golden Bell Frog - Sheldon



8. mh530:  Grey tree frog



9. JD (Jdnocente):  Agalychnis callidryas



10. wesleybrouwer:  Trachycephalus nigromaculatus



11. Martin (ViperJr):  Agalychnis callidryas



12. Peakone:  Leptopelis Vermiculatus



13. Zach:  Midland Chorus Frog (Pseudacris triseriata)



14. lilcritters:  Ranas



15. Autumn (frogluver):  Whites Tree Frog, Hubbie



16. Gail (kueluck):  Rufus & Rosie-Fowler's Toad



17. Savannah:  My girl Jewl



18. Iceemn360:  Waxy Monkey Frog



19. Rubyblue82 (Desiree Grigsby):  baby Dumpy tree frog- Tad



20. LizardMama:  Gray Tree Frog, Hyla versicolor



21. brandongalea:  Curious Jane



22. Vern:  Red Eye stalking some prey



23. kevinp:  Spring Peepers for spring



24. Pezsas:  Wild Green Frog Lithobates clamitans



25. frogsanity12:  Apricot
[/img]


26. brandongalea:  Ceratophrys ornata caught while shedding

----------


## Don

Come on, we know you want to vote before it is too late!

----------


## Nano

WOW!  How many beautiful photos this month!   I love particularly 1,5,12,14,18 and it was very difficult to decide between some of these... 

1= Really Cute
5= Angle and colour balance is really nice (well the frog helps a lot huh?  these frogs are really beautiful!
12= Love the angle and pose
14= Really like the composition of the tree frogs together  :Smile: 
18= Simply hypnotic

----------


## greene

I think they are so good I cant decide which I like best

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Eddie was my fav for this month, looks pretty professional to me  :Smile:

----------


## greene

Which one is eddies I cant find it

----------


## Don

So many great pics.  One day left so get your vote in before it is to late.

----------


## Nano

> Which one is eddies I cant find it


Eddie is Kristen's frog.  The first one  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

> Eddie was my fav for this month, looks pretty professional to me


Thank you!  :Smile:  It means alot

----------


## greene

YYeah that's my favorite. I like the white background.

----------


## Don

Voting ends tonight so get your votes in.

----------


## Autumn

Looks like there's a tie!

----------


## Peakone

Thanks for the vote guys, but i have bad news. My poor little guy Groggy(No.12) passed away few days ago. He suddenly refused to eat and to climb, just sat at the bottom of the tank. 3 days later i found it dead. The frog was ill, it's left leg was swollen (thats where its name come from lol), but it was using it regulary more than half a year. To this day i still dont know what was the reason for this - rachitis or parasite (i suspect it was wild caught, it was imported from Holland) or somethine else and since there are no herpetologists in Bulgaria nobody could help the poor little guy.

Eh..., RIP Groggy!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks for the vote guys, but i have bad news. My poor little guy Groggy(No.12) passed away few days ago. He suddenly refused to eat and to climb, just sat at the bottom of the tank. 3 days later i found it dead. The frog was ill, it's left leg was swollen (thats where its name come from lol), but it was using it regulary more than half a year. To this day i still dont know what was the reason for this - rachitis or parasite (i suspect it was wild caught, it was imported from Holland) or somethine else and since there are no herpetologists in Bulgaria nobody could help the poor little guy.
> 
> Eh..., RIP Groggy!


I'm sorry to hear that :Frown: . Atleast he had a loving home.

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Aww so sorry to hear about you baby, poor thing  :Frown:  he is one of my favs rip little one  :Frown:

----------

